# recommend me a good blender



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ive tried 4 blenders now for me shakes, each of them where a let down for whatever reasons;

1) Wasn't powerful enough, me shakes where very lumpy and not all food was 'liquidized'

2) Same as above

3) Felt like when I poured the contents into shaker, half was left behind

4) ****ing thing didn't come with a lid, so thinking this was the design, I switch it on, and it was an almighty mess

Please someone point me int he direction of a good blender, that's affordable and liquidizes the fook out of whatever you stick in it


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Argos


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.johnlewis.com/vitamix-blender/p231326917?kpid=231326917&s_kenid=3d6dfdb9-fd35-e249-2214-0000523ed623&s_kwcid=ppc_pla&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

http://www.willitblend.com/

Blends anything, literally!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

https://www.google.co.uk/shopping/product/2618898703833021495?q=tesco+blender&rlz=1C1CHFX_en-GBGB558GB558&espv=210&es_sm=93&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.56987063,d.Yms,pv.xjs.s.en_US.siQT8Lza7rk.O&tch=1&ech=1ψ=ogKOUumxHMbVswaitIG4CA.1385038700954.3&ei=pwKOUpeqFcftswbb04GABw&ved=0CJgBEKYrMAI

I got this, cheap and does the trick for me, just leave it blending for 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

John Lewis - Kenwood Smoothie 2 Go.

Does everything I need it to.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Philips-HR-2094-2-Speed-Blender-/291019375535?pt=UK_HGKitchen_SmallApp_RL&hash=item43c21b43af

I've had this Phillips one for a year or so - really good for blending proetin shakes with lots of ice - can't fault it.


----------



## mccreesh (Jan 30, 2013)

i bought the argos value range blender couple years ago think it was £7.99 and i still use it now and rarely get lumps or a poor mix


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cheers guy, some good links, goinna get one of these:beer:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

did u get a blender in the end??


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

http://homeshopping.24studio.co.uk/clearance/home-garden/kitchen/1/breville-intelligent-blender/2

the best of the best of the best


----------

